# What does 333 FPS look like?



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What does 333 FPS look like! Just like this. After I served up the cables and installed the Windstalker I gained 6 FPS. I am using ProString green and yellow varrated custom bow stings. Gold Tip Pro 22'S with 1.5" Bohning Blazers weighing in at 303 grains. Sword 3rd Plane sight with {3} .010 florescent green pins. GKF Infinity with Premo Blade arrow rest. Cartel Carbon stabilizer. GKF side bar with GKF feather lite hydraulic stabilizer plus add on weight. STS double. By the way its very quiet more so than I would ever have even guessed. I usually can catch a glimpse of the arrow flying away looking threw the sight aperture because it hold so still on the shot cycle. Darton has a winner and its the Pro3000.


----------



## csik.sc (Sep 27, 2006)

what does 351 look like .........x force


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

csik.sc said:


> what does 351 look like .........x force


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*what?*

Arrow weight?
Are you shooting under IBO?
Draw length?
AMO Draw Length?
Bow weight?
Brace Height?
Please tell all!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*375fps*

I can get 375fps out of my bow when I shot 73# with a 200 grain arrow at 32" draw


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

bartman said:


> I can get 375fps out of my bow when I shot 73# with a 200 grain arrow at 32" draw


NOT SURE WHAT UR SAYING???? the pse or the darton?

What does 333 FPS look like! Just like this. After I served up the cables and installed the Windstalker I gained 6 FPS. I am using ProString green and yellow varrated custom bow stings. Gold Tip Pro 22'S with 1.5" Bohning Blazers weighing in at 303 grains. Sword 3rd Plane sight with {3} .010 florescent green pins. GKF Infinity with Premo Blade arrow rest. Cartel Carbon stabilizer. GKF side bar with GKF feather lite hydraulic stabilizer plus add on weight. STS double. By the way its very quiet more so than I would ever have even guessed. I usually can catch a glimpse of the arrow flying away looking threw the sight aperture because it hold so still on the shot cycle. Darton has a winner and its the Pro3000.

and i beleive hes at 60lbs 30" 303 grain goldtip

-steve


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

bartman said:


> I can get 375fps out of my bow when I shot 73# with a 200 grain arrow at 32" draw


Bowtech Alley
75lbs
30inch draw
220 grian arrow
420 fps


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe in light arrows, but I want them reasonably strong and able to kill things which they hit. I do NOT subscribe to the idea behind HC's 55-gr broadhead. The absolute lower limit of arrows as I see it is around 260 - 285 grains. That is if you want them to kill things. If you enjoy watching wounded deer running off into the sunset you can go a bit lower than that....


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

that is some fast shooting. But dont get caught shooting that fast at a tourny.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

W.Moua said:


> Bowtech Alley
> 75lbs
> 30inch draw
> 220 grian arrow
> 420 fps


with all the talk about bowtech's limb problems... why would you do something this well.. dumb? are you looking for it to explode from dryfireing it??


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> with all the talk about bowtech's limb problems... why would you do something this well.. dumb? are you looking for it to explode from dryfireing it??


Yea i dont think that i would be shooting around that bow. Prob.. should shoot at least 350 grains with that poundage!


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> with all the talk about bowtech's limb problems... why would you do something this well.. dumb? are you looking for it to explode from dryfireing it??


Was not my bow, just happen to be there to witness it at the chrono...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

pseshooter300 said:


> that is some fast shooting. But dont get caught shooting that fast at a tourny.


Why? It's perfectly legal for IBO and MASO.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

What does it look like?....I dont know..My eyes arent good enough to see something going at 330fps..:wink: click THWAP!


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> with all the talk about bowtech's limb problems... why would you do something this well.. dumb? are you looking for it to explode from dryfireing it??


It was a joke by him. And Bowtech limb problems... You mean about 4 or 5 years ago?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Whats speed with out accuracy. The white bulls eye is 3/4" dia. and is a 10 yard target that I shot from 16 yards with a 6X lens.


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

if you couldn't do that i would be disapointed. 



whitetail99 said:


> Whats speed with out accuracy. The white bulls eye is 3/4" dia. and is a 10 yard target that I shot from 16 yards with a 6X lens.


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I don't know, i only get 332.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

ha ha



> if you couldn't do that i would be disapointed


----------



## Quintin66 (Feb 23, 2006)

I shot one of the Pro3000's today at the shop, 63# with a spec arrow....338fps. I was impressed. You boys may have a hard time beating somebody who can shoot good, with one of these covering up his yardage judging skills.


----------

